# Ryobi, missing edge guide.



## jfast866 (Jan 1, 2015)

Does any one know if any other brand edge guide will fit my Ryobi-Re600?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jfast866 said:


> Does any one know if any other brand edge guide will fit my Ryobi-Re600?


what's the rod spacing...
sears says they have them...

maybe here...

ryobi router guide | eBay


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Milescraft at HD*

Prior to the holidays I was in HD and bought a Milescraft edge guide "kit".
It had four (4) different size bars with and interchangeable edge guide. About $11 USD, IF memory serves me correctly. Packaging has a long list of manufacturers that it supposedly fits.

If you're looking for a name brand then I haven't a clue.


----------



## jfast866 (Jan 1, 2015)

I just measured the rod spacing, 4.5 inches


----------

